# Eye Primer for Mineral Eyeshadow



## alien21xx (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd just like to know what eye primer you guys are using (if any) to make the mineral eyeshadows stick. I just recently received my Pure Luxe samples and the fallout was crazy even though I used UDPP, did my best to shake out excess powder, used patting motions to apply, etc. It was so bad I even had eyeshadow on my clothes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't experience this at all with MAC pigments and any other loose powder eyeshadow, so maybe I need to get some sort of primer or change something in my make-up routine?

Please help! Thanks!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 15, 2007)

I know the exact problem. Pure Luxe shadows just suck. They really do. The only way you can make them show is to use them wet, but not just wet, because once it dries, the shadow just crumbles off. So you'll have to use them wet specifically with a mixing medium (because it's sort of sticky). I've used Aromaleigh and Alima mineral shadows with UDPP, paint pots, and Too Faced Herbal Eye concealer and have not had a problem with them being used dry. I've tried Pure Luxe and it wouldn't even stick to UDPP which is supposed to be like cement! Pure Luxe is just a horrible product.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ive worn BE shadows and the thing that I use is UDDP so I dont know, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know what you mean about fallout so I just wear a dirty shirt when im going to use them and then change afterwards.  Also, maybe do your eyemakeup before your face?  Try and play around with it.  Ive never used the Pureluxe shadows, maybe they just suck? I dont know, sorry


----------



## crystal_gale (Nov 20, 2007)

i guess apply them wet..i have the same problems too..so what i do is foiled them and the fall out of the e/s lessened


----------



## jenii (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm gonna jump on the "Pure Luxe sucks" wagon, here. I hate their eyeshadows. So awful.

UDPP should work underneath mineral e/s. My favorite mineral e/s is by Fyrinnae, and Alima's also good.


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont want to make a new thread for this:
Could anyone tell me if fyrinnae e/s are easy to apply? (As in can you just apply like normal loose e/s, or do you need to do the 'patting' application that the website talks about?) I hate 'patting' e/s on! Hows the staying power also?
TIA


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 18, 2008)

try using shadestick first. it works for me


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_I dont want to make a new thread for this:
Could anyone tell me if fyrinnae e/s are easy to apply? (As in can you just apply like normal loose e/s, or do you need to do the 'patting' application that the website talks about?) I hate 'patting' e/s on! Hows the staying power also?
TIA_

 
Hi Wolfsong, sorry this is such a late reply. Anyway, Fyrinnae e/s easier to apply than Pure Luxe, i.e. they stick to your lids when you use a good primer. However to avoid having the powder, which is very fine, from spraying all over your face, you still need to pat it on your lids instead of swiping your brush across your skin. I find that Fyrinnae e/s are more finely-milled than other mineral shadows but they stick very well and stays on for the whole day. Doesn't migrate at all!


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2008)

I've had mixed results with Fyrinnae. I don't find they spread, blend, or stay on as well as most MAC shadows, as a comparison. Especially the more sparkly ones don't really stick or last at all, even using primer. I dunno, I hardly use my Fyrinnae ones anymore, I prefer MAC's.


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! Moon Child, Awakening (so beautiful with Moon Child for those with blue eyes), Mermen and Shallow Sleep (basically all I’ve tried so far) I’ve learnt are wonderful. They - and some of MAC's - have that texture that always makes me think they should feel damp - like soil (peat variety).

I’ve just received my big order of samples from The She Space cosmetics, gifts and e-zine AKA About Face and so far am very impressed - and relieved - by their quality and quantity (12 free samples! Sample size like Pure Luxe) 

They look and feel like a silky version of Pure Luxe (or decanted they look more like fyrinnae) shadows, so i wasn’t expecting them to stay put at all, but on bare eyelids they are as perfect as when i applied them several hours ago (no creasing or need for touch ups - and my eyes were tearing when i watched 'never mind the buzzcocks' earlier). 
They go on so softly and blend well - beautiful colours too, though one flaw is there is only one matte: white - others are variations of shimmer/glow/pearl/glitter pigments (no big glitter particles that I've seen, except for the 'Diamond Dusts' which I’ve had no fallout from on a bare wrist). I will be posting reviews of a selection of samples I’ve received in the review section of the board, as well as an overall review and swatches on a thread i started about them. 

The owner used to run Twisted Fayte cosmetics, which you can view comments (all positive, that I've seen) and FOTD's on specktra and MUA.


 I think the website for About Face is down at the mo though:

The She Space cosmetics, gifts and e-zine

Edit: Just realised this has nothing to do with the thread topic, sorry!
To make up for the last bit a little: I use MAC paintstick applied thinly as a base - it sticks loose shadows on like nothing else I've tried, and its easy to blend with it as its creamy.


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 22, 2008)

MissChievous, I have never tried the more shimmery shadows of Fyrinnae, so I guess i don't really know how they go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, what I find so off-putting about that make-up is that the turnaround time is so long. I feel like I've aged by the time I receive my orders. LOL. I do agree that MAC pigments are still the best. Right now, I am only making use of my other pigments so they don't go to waste.

Wolfsong, oooh you've received the About Face order! How long did it take? I'm curious as I want to try it as well. How do the pigments hold up with primers, and what type of primers do you use with them?

For Pure Luxe, I've learnt now that layering a MAC shadestick over UDPP works quite well. It both grabs the powder and enhances the color. However, I find that any type of shadow becomes really hard to blend with shadestick layered over UDPP. I placed an order for the Pure Luxe eye primer and I really hope that will work out the best as I love PL, and I'm hoping to find a reasonably priced eye primer to replace UDPP (it's just too hard trying to buy those stuff when you live in a country where there's no Urban Decay.


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 22, 2008)

Pure Luxe's eye primer is wonderful! If you wait for a few seconds then pat the shadow on its budge proof - though im sure you can blend etc (either apply before it dries too much, or add more primer).

My theshespace order was processed and shipped the day after the order went through (i placed order during christmas when it was shut - opened on the 3rd of Jan). It was shipped from USA to UK, so the international delivery time applied (somewhere between 7-14 days).

About Face makes the best blushes and face powders ive ever tried!
The eyeshadows last as they are, but with a base/primer (PL is the only one ive used with them - as ive mentioned above, they dont budge!) they increase dramatically in pigmentation - i think because they stop being shimmery/glowy and become pearly. They work beautifully as pigments for lip products too.

I cant rave enough about the customer service for theshespace. She has a blog where she talks about changes to the site/cheaper shipping costs and the LE/additional items she has planned for the end of this week here:

The She Space


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for this update, wolfsong!

Can you tell me a bit more on how you use the PL primer? I'm getting mine in the mail maybe today or tomorrow, and I wanted to know if I should apply the eyeshadow before it dries or after. With UDPP, I normally apply after it dries as when I try to put e/s while it's wet, I end up with muddy colors. I'll post the rest of my questions on About Face in the other thread. TIA!


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 23, 2008)

You can use it tacky or dry - it stays better when applied whilst tacky, but you have to use a bit more shadow as you need to pat it on rather then sweep. The good thing is you can add more without messing up your shadow (if you need to correct something), it doesnt add pigment, and it smells like rice pudding - which is really weird!


----------



## KiSmEt (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_Ive worn BE shadows and the thing that I use is UDDP so I dont know, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know what you mean about fallout so I just wear a dirty shirt when im going to use them and then change afterwards. Also, maybe do your eyemakeup before your face? Try and play around with it. Ive never used the Pureluxe shadows, maybe they just suck? I dont know, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What is UDDP?? What is it used for exactly?? TIA!


----------



## wolfsong (Feb 4, 2008)

Urban Decay's Primer Potion for use as an eyeshadow base to make loose/panned eyeshadow 'stick' to the skin, last longer/not crease and look brighter etc.

Urban Decay Cosmetics - Eyeshadow Primer Potion

From what ive read about it, its amazing for keeping the shadow put; but tends to dry lids out, is hard to remove and makes blending difficult (at least for a lot of people).


----------



## KiSmEt (Feb 5, 2008)

^^Thank you is there anything you'd suggest
as a primer??


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Feb 5, 2008)

Today I tried some Fyrinnae pigment (Fire Opal) I usually get dullish results with over some crappy Splash liquid liner in a rusty colour and the results were GREAT! The colour popped like never before and It also has a reddish irridescent quality throughout.


----------



## KiSmEt (Feb 5, 2008)

^What did you use as the primer?


----------



## wolfsong (Feb 5, 2008)

Pure Luxe has a lovely primer which you can try out a cheap sample of, and theshespace (About Face) will be bringing one out soon - im looking forward to that one! She sent some out to customers as a gift a while ago for feedback i presume, and it had amazing reception.

Pure Luxe primer (they also have a product to make eyeliners from shadows but i have yet to try this):
Natural mineral based powder cosmetics and skincare. - Accessories

Personally with the Pure Luxe one i like to wait until its dry to add pigment on top (less messy), but it works by their method too (would probably be easier to blend this way). The great thing about this one is that you can add more on top of the shadow if you make a mistake/need to blend more etc. It has a watery creamy consistency, makes any loose powders/eyeshadows stick until you want to take it off without creasing, blends well, dries clear and smells like rice pudding - which i love even though i hate rice pudding!


----------



## alien21xx (Feb 5, 2008)

I tried out the Pure Luxe primer in a few ways and here are some results:
1. Used alone and allowed to dry completely before applying shadow resulted in a pretty good finish. It didn't lend for amazing blending but it's not like the colors are tacked onto my lids forever (as is the case with UDPP) No creasing for up to 6 hours.
2. Used alone with shadow applied while still tacky made the clear cream a bit pasty and the same color as the e/s but the blending was so much better, didn't streak at all and made the colors stay for up to 6 hours.
 Even then, it was only very minor creasing because of my contact lens eye drops.
3. Used together with a MAC shadestick resulted in the shadestick dictating the color base (naturally), which meant even more vibrant colors. Didn't stay as well as if I had used it alone. No creasing for maybe 3 hours. On the fourth, the inner and outer edges of my eye makeup was starting to smudge.
4. Used together with a MAC paint pot resulted in the most amazing colors! I love them and the blending is really good because of the paint pot's cream consistency. It was beautiful and it lasted for about 4-5 hours before creasing sets in. If I had time every morning to do this, I totally would!


Over all, I think I like this better than UDPP because it really improved how some of the usually ugly colors look on me. I find that UDPP gets tacky and gross and makes my lids pale if I apply too much. PL's primer dries to an invisible finish, which is good. However, the lasting power can't match UDPP. Also, it did nothing to improve the general crappy quality of the Pure Luxe eyeshadows. The fallout was just as bad as when I used UDPP, and the PL e/s were muddy-looking colors.


I think if you're just going to wear make-up for everyday, like just going to work, for example, this would be a great replacement for UDPP. It's very inexpensive and works quite well. However, if you're looking at more than 8 hours make-up freshness, Urban Decay's primer is still the way to go.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KiSmEt* 

 
_^What did you use as the primer?_

 
I just put a little of a Covergirl Shadestick type thing on then spread the liquid eyeliner on with a lip brush.


----------



## greenandcurly (Feb 20, 2008)

Fyrinnae are my absolute favourite brand when it gets to eyeshadows. And I have tried various primers for my mineral eyeshadows:

*1 part Glycerine mixed with 3 parts water*, dampen your brush into this and mix it with the shadow you would like as a base (or nothing if you want it transparent). Then just add your other colours as usual. The colour payoff is great and it sticks all day long!

*MAD Eyeshadow Base:* Great as a base, although it's a bit hard to get it even on the lid, but once it's there it sticks like glue and makes the colours so intense!

*FACE Stockholm Cream highlighter: *Also a great creamy base, but it tends to crease during the day.

Vaseline (Rosebud salve): Works just as good as the other primers, but doesn't keep the shadows from creasing that well. 

So, two favourites are the two at the top! They work every time, and the good thing about the glycerine mix is that you can choose whatever colour you like as a base, like a black one underneath your other shadows to give them a bit of depth, or a green one just to add to the other colours. Cheap and easy!


----------



## queenlerxst (Feb 26, 2008)

I've switched to mostly all-natural stuff now and have found that Silken Pearl paste works just as well as the high-end commercial primer stuff.  This product keeps eyeshadow from creasing for a very very long time.  If I want the colors to look more intense, I simply dab some of Dr. Hauschka's concealer on top of the Pearl Paste (which goes on clear as long as you don't use too much!)


----------



## vveinee (Mar 6, 2008)

I use Hazeline snow as base for pure luxe eyeshadow & it works for me.


----------



## fiction_writer (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I use Bare Escentuals Prime Time Eyelid Primer.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_I'd just like to know what eye primer you guys are using (if any) to make the mineral eyeshadows stick. I just recently received my Pure Luxe samples and the fallout was crazy even though I used UDPP, did my best to shake out excess powder, used patting motions to apply, etc. It was so bad I even had eyeshadow on my clothes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't experience this at all with MAC pigments and any other loose powder eyeshadow, so maybe I need to get some sort of primer or change something in my make-up routine?

Please help! Thanks!_


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 21, 2009)

its all about urban decay primer potion baby


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Nov 15, 2009)

Good tips


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

I know it's not technically a base, but I love using Fyrinnae's Pixie Epoxy over Urban Decay's Primer Potion. It makes mineral eyeshadows really pop and stick.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 29, 2010)

UDPP works best for my oily lids.


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Jan 1, 2012)

Using a glitter fixative will help make mineral shadows stick better. If you're prone to using matte eyeshadows along with shimmery shadows, get Darling Girl's Glitter Glue and if you mainly use shimmery shadows, get Fyrinnae's Pixie Epoxy.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 1, 2012)

I used UDPP for years but now I am liking Too Faced Shadow Insurance way better.  It doesn't make my lids feel as dry and I think my e/s is lasting longer as well.

  	If you use UDPP how are you finding the shimmery new ones to be? I didn't think they held up as well as the original.


----------



## coffee1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have darling girl glitter glue and I really like it - do you think it's worth it to get fyrinnae pixie epoxy as well? the fyrinnae site is just such a pain - it's always down when i want to order!

  	I use too face shadow insurance for matte and shimmery pressed shadows, and darling girl glitter glue for loose shimmery/ glittery shadows and pressed glittery shadows, but i'm open to suggestions!


----------



## Makep Junkie (Feb 21, 2012)

Will using a cream shadow base work? I haven't used Pure Luxe but I think if foiling works then using a good cream color base should work as well.


----------



## Oxana124 (Dec 24, 2012)

The primer I use is TFSI. I press all my minerals shadows and that tends to get rid of the fallout problems. However, what I found works best for loose shadows that tend to not stick well to skin and have fallout is one of two things. Applying them wet. Or, using a tacky base for them to stick to and patting them over it. I would still use my TFSI first, then use a thin layer of a tacky base. Fyrinnae makes one called Pixie Epoxy. The one I currently use is from Silk Naturals called Stick 'Em. They both work well, and as long as I still wear my TFSI primer underneath it all I do not have any creasing problems.


----------



## Dreadfuldivine (Feb 28, 2014)

For primer for my shadows I actually use a combination of two things. First, I used Too Faced Shadow Insurance and spread it over my lids and under my lash line. Then I use either NYX Jumbo pencil in Milk (to bring out the vibrancy of the colors) or Black Bean (for the darker shadows and smokey eye looks) over the the Shadow Insurance. You don't need a whole lot of the NYX and be sure to blend it out or else your shadows will crease but these two things make my shadows pop and stay on all day without creasing or fading.
  I have heard a lot of different people say that they use cream shadow as a base for their pigments but I would be sure to blend it out to prevent creasing.


----------

